# A Pair of Predator Calls



## BrentWin (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't posted much lately, as I have been making mostly run of the mill calls. But, here's something a little different. This is a pair of predator calls made from my old favorite, hedge. The open reed has my new tone board and the closed reed is currently voice in cottontail, but can be switched to jack or coaxer. BTW, is anybody going to the waterfowl festival in Stuttgart, Thanksgiving weekend?

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice as always Brent. I wish that stuff grew around me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 20, 2014)

Get ahold of DavidDobbs. He's the man for hedge.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice looking call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 20, 2014)

Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 20, 2014)

Very nice looking calls. Toneboard should sound great out of osage. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 20, 2014)

Great looking call!


----------



## michael dee (Nov 20, 2014)

Great looking call Brent ,you always seem to come up with great designs love the clean lines

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 20, 2014)

I saw them on FB and immediately recognized the one on the right... looks like a miniature Crows Fork duck call... they look great.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 21, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I saw them on FB and immediately recognized the one on the right... looks like a miniature Crows Fork duck call... they look great.



Thanks Jonathan. I call that one lil' dude, because it does basically look like my duck call. I appreciate that you can pick out my calls, since I use a pretty tradition style that doesn't really jump out in a crowd.


----------

